# Help with finding pump and filter pads for trickle filter



## matt1321 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi about 15 years ago I purchased a 180 gallon tank with 2 overflows which went to what I believe is called a wet / dry trickle filter (The lable says Shark with a red shark under the name if that helps) the water goes first thru a filter pad then thru a bunch of red balls then thru some sponges and then pumped back up into the tank -- So I set this tank up a year ago after having it in the garage for 13 years and the Saltwater dealer I bought it from is out of business now so I need help finding some of the pieces -- First the filter pad I used to get was a white sheet sort of like suede or felt or a thicker version of a fabric softener sheet but I can't find this so I have been using some stuff from Petsmart that is just like thick cotton ball material and is letting more waste thru then id like -- Does anyone have any idea what I am looking for or what works good and where I could buy it? Second my pump is getting really loud and maybe a little less effective and I believe needs to be replaced -- I could use some help finding a pump or sump pump whatever it is called -- I need to be able to attach 2 vinyl water release tubes to it (Or possibly 2 smaller pumps ) -- I would like it to be as quiet as possible and I need it too sufficiently work for a heavily stocked 180 gallon malawi tank -- Any suggestions?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sounds like you're referring to micron filter pads.

I've used the Little Giant pumps, and have been happy with them. Do you need an internal or external pump?


----------



## matt1321 (Jun 27, 2008)

I am not sure the pump sits submerged in water on the side of the pump not containing the red balls


----------



## ccrider (Sep 5, 2008)

maybe your pump just needs cleaned?if you need a new one i use a quiet one 4000


----------



## matt1321 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I was thinking that it is pretty old (though not used for about a decade) -- I could try cleaning it but how would i do that ? Take it apart? I guess I was thinking if its not too expensive and I could get a nice quiet good one I would rather do that but I don't have any idea about picking out a new one -- So I was hoping for suggestions


----------



## matt1321 (Jun 27, 2008)

Is the little giant pump submergible in water ? Or the quiet 4000 pump ? I need the pump to be submergible in water as well


----------



## ccrider (Sep 5, 2008)

the quiet one is completely submersible- little giant makes pumps for about any application you could think of.you'll have to figure out what size the fittings on your existing pump are to make the change easier, also the heigth you will be returning the water. on cleaning- maybe type the brand name in goggle and you could find some instructions. the flow will diminish when my pump needs cleaning.


----------



## matt1321 (Jun 27, 2008)

so if i got the quiet one pump? Do I need one pump or two? and how many gallon per hour of filtration do i need for a 180 gallon heavily stocked malawi tank?


----------



## matt1321 (Jun 27, 2008)

Also what does a pump being not self primed mean? The pump I have now would start as soon as I plugged it in -- So am I looking for a self primed pump?


----------



## ccrider (Sep 5, 2008)

your overflow needs to handle more flow than the pump puts out so you don't overflow the tank if that makes sense.if you could get some info off your old pump,it would help allot to size your new pump or maybe help you take it apart.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> your overflow needs to handle more flow than the pump puts out so you don't overflow the tank


I would rather reverse that, more pump than I need. Overflowing tank or overflowing sump, no thanx, I`ve already been to that dance  
You can take the xtra output from your pump and run it back thru your sump as you match up your systems input-output. IMHO


----------



## ccrider (Sep 5, 2008)

i personally have a bigger pump than the return can handle and it is throttles back.matt doesn't know what he has so in my opinion he would be better off with a smaller pump till he figures out what is going on with his system. not understanding completely what he's doing , adding too big of a pump and making a mess is a good way to get frustrated and quit.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am running a 30 gallon wet/dry that is fed by 2 drains from my 125 gallon. It is plumbed with 1 inch thin wall pvc from both corners. I am using a 950gpm pump and it keeps up perfectly. The water level stays at the same level in the wet/dry at all times. I would check out ebay to see what kind if deal you can find. There should be several pumps on there that will fit your needs. Go onto ebay and type in Quite One pump and see what you see.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

What are the GPM on the pump that you are using right now? If I was you I wouldn't go any larger than that one. If you get a pump that is to big you will be pumping the water out of your wet/dry faster than the tank can return it.


----------



## matt1321 (Jun 27, 2008)

I will try to see if the pump says anything on it this weekend -- Maybe that will give me the gph and name of pump -- I saw the quiet one 4000 at petco today and its looks so small but pumps may be alot more advanced today. I also was looking at the pondmaster magdrive model 7 or 12. Any experiences with that one? Do these pumps sell adaptors so that I could attach my two return hoses?


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a Via Aqua 306 running my wet/dry. It pumps 565gph at zero head. Since my return is only 3" above the pump, I think it is going pretty good. Best thing about this pump is it is small. Maybe 2 1/2" wide x 4" long x 3" high. And they are inexpensive, around $20 online. The only con I have found so far is that they have no adjustability as far as water return. It's full go all the time. Maybe two of these would work for you. I have just learned through trial and error how much water to use during water changes. If you are interested, PM me and I will let you know where I got mine.


----------



## matt1321 (Jun 27, 2008)

I finally was able to check the pump and it had UL model 12 utility pump -- Anyone know what pump this might be?


----------



## matt1321 (Jun 27, 2008)

my return hoses are 6' off the ground -- I was thinking about two quiet one 4000 or two pondmaster 7 mag drives -- Would that be too much? I can't seem to find any 2 return hose attachments to put on one bigger pump --


----------

